# Carolina Piedmont



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Just got in Cheraw, will try to post as much as possible.
I am running first on Saturday with Reese, Woo Hoo!


----------



## Kyle Garris (Oct 27, 2005)

Good luck! I'll be over there tomorrow and Sunday to watch.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Any news? Something has to have happened by now.


----------



## Robbie Coleman (Sep 10, 2009)

Derby Callbacks to the 4th: 4,9,10,12,13,14,15,19

4th is a big single.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Robbie Coleman said:


> Derby Callbacks to the 4th: 4,9,10,12,13,14,15,19
> 
> 4th is a big single.


Thanks. I'll go dollar to a doughnut that the 4th won't be a single next weekend


----------



## Kyle Garris (Oct 27, 2005)

Penn,

You aren't running this weekend?


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Kyle Garris said:


> Penn,
> 
> You aren't running this weekend?


No. Need the weekend off. I have judged or worked an event for six straight weekends and am at it again next weekend and then the NFC. I have to get caught up on work and sleep and quality time. Will you be down at Palmetto?


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Derby Results

First #15 Red Squads Fifty Caliber O/Gregg Leonard H/Jason Baker
2nd #9 Storm Flag Flying O/Chip McEwen H/Jason Baker
3rd #14 Blucollars Full Metal Jacket O H/Michelle Dunn
4th #12 Elm Woods Ain't Wastin Time No More O/Kip Kemp H/Jason Baker
RJ 19
Jams 4,10,13

Congrats to all


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Congrats to you Gregg--Does that put Sniper on the Derby list?

Another strong showing for Jason. Glad the new truck didn't mess up the mojo.


----------



## John Shoffner (Jan 27, 2009)

Congratulations on that Derby win with Sniper Gregg! Great Derby for the Baker Team.

Good luck starting things off with the AM tomorrow! Dont set the bar too high for everyone else.


----------



## truka (Oct 13, 2010)

WooHoo Gregg! Congrats for Sniper's win! 
Do awesome with Reese tomorrow! 
-Trudie


----------



## jtfreeman (Jan 6, 2009)

Gregg, you and Sniper are the shiz-nit. Congrats.


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Congrats Gregg and sniper! way to go 
Did you or Jason handle? No matter great job!

Chris


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Chris Videtto said:


> Congrats Gregg and sniper! way to go
> Did you or Jason handle? No matter great job!
> 
> Chris


Jason handled, we had a deal if he won today he could run him tomorrow.
I guess he is running him tomorrow!


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Sweet! Way to go Gregg! Awesome Job!

Chris


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Heard that 20 dogs back for water blind in open
sorry don't have numbers.


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Congrats on Sniper's win!


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Congrats Greg, that young dog is coming along!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

great to hear gregg!!!! congrats, sniper is doin' it now!!!


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

Congrats to Greg, Chip, Kippy, and my brother Jason on taking 1,2,4 in the derby with Grady pups!
Chad


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Open call backs to water blind
1,3,7,9,11,12,16,18,19,20,24,25,26,30,38,39,43,44,48,49
they are running now in the goose pond.

Me and Reese got 2 no birds in the Am and now go to last to run!!!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Gregg, congratulations to you, Jason and Sniper on Sniper's derby win!


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

In the derby the biggest congratulations goes to a little woman and
A big dead grass Chessie Jack. Owner Handler an amateur who stopped
The pro from a sweep. A real amat Michelle Dunn.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Am call backs to the WB
2,3,5,8,10,13,15,16,18,19,22,23,33,34,37,43
At the wood duck pond 8:00


----------



## Kyle Garris (Oct 27, 2005)

Who won the Open, Am., and Qual?


----------



## Robert Dozier (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes, Gregg, you teased us with the promise of keeping us in the loop. Any info on the final placements?


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Sorry folks, I left the grounds at 1:00 for the 6 hour ride home.
Here is what I know.
Open was won by Al Arthur with Ms. Kate Simonds dog, Tex

Amatuer, 8 dogs to the fourth 3,5,8,13,15,19,23,37

Qual, heard Grayson Kelly won with Mardi

That's all I know, got a 7:00 meeting this morning.


----------



## awclark (Oct 20, 2007)

Amateur Results:

1st Sky Tommy Parrish Qualifies for Nat'l Am
2nd Fizz Mark Menzies
3rd Ten Barb Radke Qualifies for Nat'l Am
4th Moon Clint Joyner
RJ Lucky Kate Simonds
Jam Comet Linda Harger


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/Mike Johnston, Black Shamrock’s “Woody”, H/Al Arthur for earning a JAM in the Derby stake at the Carolina Piedmont RC FT on 10/26/13. This is Woody’s second Derby stake ran and his second finish. Consistent Competitors Woody & Al!


----------



## duckwater (Apr 23, 2010)

Congrats to Tommy Parrish on the win with Sky and Qualifying for the National Am !! Any open results ?


----------



## duckwater (Apr 23, 2010)

Results posted on EE..


----------

